# My Old Fart Grow 2012



## tcbud (May 1, 2012)

We will be presenting a nice variety this year.  For your enjoyment:

*Cherry AK 47* (brought back from last year)
*Snow Cap* (developed in Humboldt County)Humboldt
*Old Time Moonshine* (developed by DJ Short)
*Purple Diesel* (cant be tcbud grow without a purple)
*87 Northern Lights* (to be called NL#1)
*Northern Lights #5 *(to be called NL#5)


This year we name the Grow after the better half, the husband, my Old Fart.  He will be around until the end of July at a minimum this summer due to surgery on the shoulder.

We have been busy this winter and this spring.  Before his surgery he (the above said Old Fart) put the garden together and it is now ready for planting.  We got the Mother Clones back in March.  We put them under our T5's and they flowered and reveged.  I cant seem to touch a clone without it flowering and reveging.  Those mothers grew up nicely until we cloned on April 16.  Then the half of the clones were rooted well and put into soil April 30.  We made a few more and will be checking on the older rooted clones as the next week goes by.

I am excited about this year.  Having the husband here will be a taste of the future when he retires in a year or two.  This may be retirement now but I am in denial. :

I have not been around much this last winter so some of you may not know me and others may wonder where I have been.  My hip has gotten so bad I just don't sit here at the computer as long as I have in the past.  I will keep this journal faithfully posting weekly pictures and as soon as I get flowers in August, I promise to enter some in the BPOM.  Shout out to Irish for a great BPOM for this month :hubba: .

1.  Clones into soil March 6.
2.  Clones now mothers.
3.  After cloning.  I show this pic to note the NL#1 in the foreground for Nv.  Such a small plant we did not clone her.
4.  Clones are ready to get into soil April 30.
5.  Nice roots.

I hope you all comment when you like and enjoy my journal as much as I enjoy growing my girls.  Thank you ahead of time for all the comments and interest.  Let's get growing!


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 1, 2012)

:ciao: woohoo tcbud can i come watch? Here's to a successful OD this year...that'll be cool when mr. tcbud can be round all the time...

there's always honeydo's to do...lol...


eace:,

7ge


----------



## Rosebud (May 1, 2012)

OH BOY!! tc and old fart are back!!! This looks good. I am glad your OD gardens are all ready. The new folks here are in for a treat.

I am with you about retirement denial. Lets stay there a while longer.


----------



## Roddy (May 1, 2012)

:ciao: TC!


----------



## powerplanter (May 1, 2012)

I will join yall if you don't mind.


----------



## tcbud (May 1, 2012)

Nice to see you all!  Welcome and let the Outdoor Season bess all of you!


----------



## Locked (May 1, 2012)

Green mojo tc....good to see ya back.


----------



## Hick (May 1, 2012)

.. great to see a 'couple' old farts puttering around the garden.


----------



## drfting07 (May 1, 2012)

:ciao: TC! I was hoping to hear from you soon and it is good to hear indeed! Green Mojo, and great strains! Cant wait to see how this goes. YAY!  

Drfting pulls up his recliner.


----------



## OGKushman (May 1, 2012)

Looking real nice! eace:
:48:


----------



## bho_expertz (May 2, 2012)

Really like that EZClone. Really sad that they don't sell that here in Europe.

Looking great.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 2, 2012)

Nice grow yual tendin too pilgrem mind if i stump while by yur fire.

BWD


----------



## pcduck (May 2, 2012)

Be here watching your incredible show again

A show I never getting tired of watching


----------



## pcduck (May 2, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> .. great to see a 'couple' old farts puttering around the garden.




Awww come on now *Hick*. We all know you are a 24 year-old computer whiz. That is a consultant at that place dug in the mountain, making over 750k a year. And well *tcbud* owns the Hooters restaurant in town, from the money she invested with Bill Gates when he was still working out of his garage.  And Warren Buffett calls her for advice. That's what we hear:holysheep:
.
.
.


----------



## Skool (May 2, 2012)

Old person myself
I think I will tag along for your grow


----------



## tcbud (May 5, 2012)

Put the clones out today in a shady/sunny spot in the yard.  Will hope to be planting them outside on Mother's Day.  We have more in the cloner, some will be potted tomorrow, the rest in ten more days or so.

I neglected to give some basics of my grow.  For those who are new viewers to my outdoor.

We garden in *45 gallon Smart Pots *mostly.  Will be running four or five fifteen gallon nursery plastic pots too.  My water is a good PH overall.  I will be using the *Microhazie* stuff, or my cheesy as I call it.  A quarter cup at the bottom of the root ball when transplanted and some worked in the soil around it.  We will be using the *Fox Farm Grow Big* this year and the *Age Old Bloom *flowering Nutes.  Then at the finish, the *Fox Farms Open Sesame and Tiger Bloom*.  That is the info I forgot to mention in the first post.

Also, we are located in the mountains in Northern California, at about 2,000 feet.  Can get over 100f during summer heat waves with high nineties as a normal day temp.  Then 50f's overnight.  Our average last frost is May 31 and average first frost in fall is September 31.  Fall rain is our biggest enemy.  We cover the garden when rain threatens or frost.

I may have more plants in the line up coming.

Have a great week end all.


----------



## tcbud (May 15, 2012)

*Mothers Day* has come and gone.

We planted out the clones on Saturday evening.

8 *AK 47*, adding one today, to total 9.
2 *NL #5*
2 *Purple Diesel*
4 *Old Time Moonshine,* not "over the" as I had wrote above and changed.

They are all transistioning well.  We had them outside hardening off for the week prior.

We have learned the rest of the garden is going to include 1 *DJ Short Pre 2K Blueberry* (the below BPOY pic is of DJ Short Blueberry I ran 3 years ago).  Also included will be another *Colorado Blueberry* strain, an *Urkel* (I ran this last year and put 4 in one pot, I liked the smoke and rock hard buds).  Then there will be an* Albert Walker,* who ever or what ever he/she is.  I have heard good things on AW somewhere if I remember correctly.  Chime in if anyone can direct me to a journal or pic of that strain.

      

Below find:

1.  Clone *NL#5*
2.  Clones to be planted.
3.  Clone *Purple Diesel*
4.  Clone *AK 47*
5.  Clone *Old Time Moonshine*
6.  Clones planted and an overall view of veg garden.  We will expand by 5 feet as they get larger.
7.  Momma *AK 47*
8.  Momma *87 NL*
9.  Momma *NL #5*
10.Momma line up, *Snow Cap*, *Purple Diesel*, *Old Time Moonshine*, *AK 47* fore to back.  Those empty pots will contain the 4 incoming plants.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 15, 2012)

looks to have a few more pots out this year

you and Hubby enjoy the summer..and mojo for the Grow


:48:


----------



## risktaker27 (May 15, 2012)

Lookin real good tc looks like you have your hands full this summer unless you make the hubby do all the work lol


----------



## tcbud (May 22, 2012)

Before the Eclipse My Old Fart set up the tripod in the garden.  I shot these pics of the Momma's at 5 weeks in flower.  Since flowering plants are more fun to watch compared to clones, I will be showing them for a few posts.  

1.  *87 NorthernLights*, note the same curly leaves as last year.  We will be trying to reveg her as we did not clone her.
2.  *Purple Diesel*, this is one of the two tallest momma's.
3.  *AK 47*
4.  Momma Line up.
5.  Eclipse

The eclipse was pretty cool. We got a pretty good buzz on while waiting for it to go total.  We had a welding hood glass over the lens.  Though you cant see the corona on the sun, you can see the moon in the reflection off to the right.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 22, 2012)

:aok: awesome pics as usual TC


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2012)

Very nice pic's. We were clouded up for the eclipse here. Glad you got to see it.

Bud's look like they are budding. nice.


----------



## tcbud (May 24, 2012)

Today we put in the pots the *Pre 2000 Blueberry*, *Albert Walker*, and *Purple Urkel*.

Clicked off some pics and am uploading a few now.

1.  Back lineup, 2 *Purple Diesel* (foreground) 4 *Old Time Moonshine*.
2.  *Purple Diesel* Momma, she is coloring in her shade leaves now. Over her shoulder, you can see *Albert Walker*, newly planted.
3.  *Purple Diesel* clone, that is doing very well, and the pack of the Mycrohaize stuff.
4.  The *NL#5* clone, doubled or more in size.

I entered a pic in the BPOM this month as I have something in flower.  It is the *Pre 87 Northern Lights* and is featuring pink pistils, looking sweet and sticky.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 24, 2012)

looking great tc


----------



## ston-loc (May 24, 2012)

awesome! Planting my chair right here! Looking great TC!


----------



## puasurfs (May 26, 2012)

:ciao: Aloha tc~

This looks exciting! And the plants thus far look amazing, of course. I am so looking forward to :watchplant: taggin' along here with you and watching all the magic happen!  

I look at the pics and shake my head because they are so massive and I would luv to be able to plant in such huge containers and just let em grow grow grow! Very exciting, except for...

I now have "container-envy"! :rofl:

I'mma follow along here and try not to be a pain in ur (_!_).


----------



## tcbud (May 31, 2012)

Thought I would put up some pics.

1. *Northern Lights* (87)
2. *Purple Diesel* clones
3. *Purple Diesel* Mom, starting to purple up in the buds.
4. *AK47*
5. Some Moms, the *AK* is the closest.

I want to remind you all to go vote for MVP,* 4u2smoke* is in the running and well, I sure think he deserves it.  He helps and helps, he posts and posts, runs some famous threads (like SHED INC.) and is part of the whole that makes this site GREAT!  Just getting politic on you all  .

*Vote for 4u2, vote for 4u2, vote for 4u2!*


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 31, 2012)

Mmm I love the first one, I'm a huge fan of the NL strains, always been my favourite smokes. Looks tasty


----------



## tcbud (Jun 3, 2012)

Brought the Mom's in yesterday.  I think they will be very happy under 12 hours of light and twenty to thirty degrees lower than outside (day temps).  Those gallon pots just dry out so quickly during hot days.

1.  *87 Northern Lights*
2.  *Ak 47*
3.  *Old Time Moonshine*, I have four of these outside.
4.  *NL#5*
5.  My attempt at LST.  I did this last year with the Urkel, this year with the *AK47* all in the process of reveging.

Not much new here to report.  Our forecast is for cooling this week, high Nineties last week, high Seventies this week coming up.  What a difference.  Still the over night temps are holding at high forties and low fifties.

Time to go fishing some more.  Tuesday or Wednesday we will be hitting the lake.  Last trip was a total skunk, lots of fun, smoke and sun, but we couldn't get a bite let alone a fish.  I guess the weather does play a big part.....oh yes an excuse.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 3, 2012)

:ciao:   plants look bangin...good luck on the fish trip..


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 3, 2012)

Fine pouch fillin material yual gots here! Thankin ya for the mouth drowel lol. Fireside with warmth much abliged.

BWD


----------



## moaky (Jun 3, 2012)

those look great.  are those the 45# pots.  I am an inground grower but am gonna try two in the 45 gallon smart pots this year


----------



## zem (Jun 4, 2012)

nice grow tc


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 5, 2012)

Looking good tc.  How do you like the moonshine?  Been thinking about getting some .  Some fine looking girls.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, we will have some early harvest for the 4th of July.

*BWD*, nice to have you along.  I hear good things about you and want to congrats you on the soon to be MVP of this site.  Feel free to comment or bring your fire to my thread any time.

*4u*, great pic over at the BPOM.  You getting some great buds going on up there, wish I was a fly on the wall as you toke up.  I would be one stone fly.  Fish maybe tomorrow, too much wind today.  We had quite a storm move thru here yesterday.

*Moaky*, yes those are 45 gallon Smart Pots.  I been using them for a few years.  I like them alot.  I also run 15 gallon plastic pots too.  Welcome to the grow.

Good to see you *PowerPlanter*, and welcome to the garden *Zem* and *Partybro*.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 5, 2012)

:ciao: ya ol' fart!  45gal....NICE!!!!


----------



## tcbud (Jun 12, 2012)

Yesterday we went fishing.  We got this trout while trolling.  I got five bass in the boat total, only one was big enough to keep, he got thrown back.  The lake temp is 65-70 depending on where you are.  I look forward to some serious fishing/swimming soon.  

The next pic is of a Pileated Wood Pecker.  It is one of two of the largest wood peckers in the US.  It is a "threatened" species and I am always happy to see one come by.  This one has been showing up almost every day at 9-10 in the morning.  I set up the tripod and so far this is one of two of the best pics I have been able to get.  I love love love him coming by to get his pic taken.


----------



## ray jay (Jun 13, 2012)

:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2012)

I love the woodpecker, what a beauty. thanks for sharing that. 

I love trout.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 13, 2012)

I cant wait to go fishing..I need a Bong hit


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice. At the restaurant each summer when the trout are plentiful. We do a tempura trout sandwich on a brioche roll w/ lemon dill cream cheese, arugula and basil, balsamic soaked heriloom tomatoes. Very popular.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow, fancy.  I like it wrapped in foil, thrown in the fire and then cooled a bit, salt and pepper, maybe lemon.  Got to be camping though.  Oh, and the trout has to be from a very cold brook, makes the meat firm.  And, the trout cant have eaten snails.  Can you tell...trout is not my fave fish for eating. I like catching them sometimes.  That one went back into the lake.

Yours sounds awesome NC.  I would eat that, all those flavors sound delectable.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2012)

Now I am hungry, heirloom tomato's in balsamic....yum...on everything.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Jun 13, 2012)

tcbud said:
			
		

> *8 Albert Walker,* who ever or what ever he/she is.  I have heard good things on AW somewhere if I remember correctly.  Chime in if anyone can direct me to a journal or pic of that strain.
> 
> 
> 
> Below find:


 

Aloha tcbud Very nice lineup... :ciao:

 Havent seen someone grow Albert Walker in a few years... I had Albert Walker 6 or 7 years ago.. its a branchy medium lanky plant that puts out lots of candy corn buds, goes 10 weeks... i loved the candy corn flavored stoney weed.. i also rememeber it being more a light green growing plant and yellows up some.. i also love all  the different storys of albert walker... :rofl: .. there are a few different ones when i got it from the PNW grow crew i was told it named after a bass player from a reggae  band and was a cut passed at a Phish concert to a friend.. and then theirs one ..supposedlyAW was the first guy to steal someones identy from the internet and kill them... buhahah...i love weed tales,, great looking grow, and really nice line up.. tagged

Aloha
SquidyP 

Ps I have been MIA from the net inawhile last place i seen a Albert Walker thread was on Overgrow.  good luck on finding info on AW..


----------



## tcbud (Jun 14, 2012)

Good to see you back *Squid*.  Thanks for the info.  Gonna have to put Albert last on the harvest list.  Will be lucky if he makes ten weeks where I am.

The Old Fart spread more Microhazie stuff yesterday.  We are having way good results with it.  The NL#5 is just taking off like a rocket!  Pics to come soon.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2012)

Tc, I am looking for sleep inducing pot. I know you like northern lights, but which one is your fav for that?


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 14, 2012)

I got a free bag of Mykos when I bought soil last year. Decided to give it a try starting this season. Not sure if it was awesome Mandala genetics, me half knowing what I'm doing, better than my first grow last season, or the mykos, but I've outgrown my 5 and 7 gallon buckets and am transplanting to 30's. Love your grows TC. Really excited to step my game up OD, and would love your feedback.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 17, 2012)

Happy Fathers Day to all you fathers out there.

The garden is getting temps close to the hundreds this week as a high pressure system lays over us.  Speaking of High....we went to the coast on Thursday.  Spent some time walking on the beach and then on to some redwoods sightseeing.  We also went to a dispensary, the husband had never been in one.  We bought a couple of sixteenths.  One was of Green Crack, it was very opposite of any Crack I have ever heard of.  A couch lock strain if I ever felt one.  I had heard of it before but never tried it.  The down side was, my favorite dispensary has changed hands and the quality is not near what it used to be.  They did offer a T-shirt at a great price and we did get one for the Father in the family.  A good time was had by all.  

1.  The beautiful kola of the* Purple Diesel*.
2.  The closest two plants are the *Purple Diesel,* beyond is the other *NL#5*.
3.  The line up of* Ak 47*, getting busy growing and revegging. Beyond them on the fence are the Old Time Moonshine (closest), very different looking.
4.  Closest is the* Pre 2K Blueberry*, next the *Urkel*, then the Albert walker who is growing inches daily, and then far back is the *NL#5 *featured in the next pic.
3. * NL#5 *biggest girls in the garden.  Awesome :icon_smile: 

I hope all the Dad's out there have a good day and I want to congratulate you all on doing a hard job getting the kids raised.  May your day be as quiet as you want it and you get to do something you want to do.  With kids that is not always the case.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 17, 2012)

Looking good as I know they would...is That a new Truck in the *Tc *yard?


----------



## tcbud (Jun 18, 2012)

New to me truck a couple years ago.....a GMC Sierra Hybrid, got that for my birthday.  Almost paid for, doubled up on the payments every month and only have a couple more to go. Yeah!

Oh yes, 4u, Im growing indoors, don't tell anyone, especially the husband!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 18, 2012)

Looking nice tc


----------



## tcbud (Jun 26, 2012)

June is almost over!

Got a new camera here are shots from it.

1.  *Snowcap *at about 6 weeks
2.  The Garden, newest additions at the foreground.
3.  *Urke*l and pre 2K Blueberry
4.  new *Colorado Blueberry*, can you say cute?
5.  *Weed*

Temps here have been way lower than normal.  We have had rain and overcast the last few days on and off.  When the rain was on, dang it was on, sounded like a jet landing on the roof.

The reveg process is over just about.  Leaves coming out three pronged now.
:icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: 


I am gonna start looking at Trics downstairs on the AK 47 this week.  I would like to try some of it.  Maybe a bud will fall off into my hand?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 26, 2012)

pic#5 bpotm :aok:


lol....all is lookin sweet as per usual on the *TC* front...


----------



## Roddy (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice bud shot, looks like a good camera! :ciao: TC


----------



## puasurfs (Jun 26, 2012)

:ciao: tc~

Those are beautiful ladies and pics in general! makes me realize how much of a better camera I need. Excellent pics, ty.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 26, 2012)

Looking great TC!


----------



## tcbud (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you one and all.

I took the loop downstairs to the "Ladies Room" and found *AMBER *trichs on the Old Time Moonshine and the AK47!  More on the Ak than the Moonshine.  Gonna take a few buds from the AK and maybe one so we can have some fresh reefer here for the the Fourth coming up.  This is such good news, seeing the amber means I can harvest these two plants first in the line up this fall.  I have so many of the AK, it is gonna take the best part of a week just to do them (even with help).

Ston-loc, wow on that leaf size in your Avi!

Seven.... I was thinking the same thing, not sure if it qualify's as a "bud".

Puasurfs, I recommend the Cannon point and shoot (Power Shot A2200 around $100) I have for a great inexpensive camera.  I was very happy with it.  It does not have the huge zoom as this new one, but for clear good pics it is a wonderful camera.  I will prolly use it under different circumstances than the big camera, like Bike Rides and ATV rides.  It has almost as many Mega Pictels as this new one, so clear pics are just a click away.


----------



## moaky (Jun 27, 2012)

those are some healthy looking ladies mrs.tc....there's gonna be some tastey fruits from them


----------



## tcbud (Jun 27, 2012)

Had to take a pic of the first PICK of the season!

AK 47 a few amber for the 4th!


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 27, 2012)

:aok:


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 27, 2012)

:ciao:


----------



## tcbud (Jun 29, 2012)

Went fishing yesterday.  Hooked into this one while tossing a gitzit toward shore.  My first big Largemouth in a long long time.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 29, 2012)

NICE!!! :aok:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 2, 2012)

*Albert Walker is a Star!*

1. * NL#5 *and* Albert Walker* looking good under the sun.
2.  *Urkel *and* Pre 2K Blueberry* trying to catch Albert.
3.  The two *Purple Diesel*, loving these two.
4.  A view from my seat in the garden.
5.  The Whole Garden.

*Anyone use molasses in veg?*  I am getting curled leaves on some of my plants.  The brother is also using molasses and he is getting MAJOR curled leaf, especially on the grow tips. He is nuting his plants too, but different that what I am using.  We have cut the molasses out (so far) and have seen some improvement.  Anyone have any information on this Molasses use in veg?


----------



## nobogart (Jul 2, 2012)

beautiful bushes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 2, 2012)

I only give the girls Brer rabbitt (unsulphured molasses) 2nd week into bloom (or as soon as they tip up nice nad proper  )


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 2, 2012)

That quite the forrest yual growin there any indiginous folk livin in them woods 

Mighty fine lookin tc yual do well.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh I like yur shore lunch up top too what he weight look solid 2 pounder maybe little less but just right fur the skillit 

BWD


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 2, 2012)

TC, I am SOOOO jealous of your outdoor garden. What a gem! One day ill have soemthing of that caliber. Great job! 

Mucho Mojo!
Drfting07


----------



## tcbud (Jul 2, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Oh I like yur shore lunch up top too what he weight look solid 2 pounder maybe little less but just right fur the skillit
> 
> BWD



That thar bass took 18 inches on my measure stick, *BWD*.  Honey is fryin' it up now.  Gonna be some good victals.

Thanks guys for stoppin' in.  Girl is gonna blush... all them nice words.   Nobody mentioned my bush in years....   

*7Greeneyes*, I have the unsulfered type too.  Never used it in veg before, as my bible says to use it in flower.  I am not growing alone so some settlin' has to happen to keep the peace.  Since I poor it, gonna be lots less now, like next to nuthin'.  Thanks for sharing your use of the molasses.  At least I learned how to spell it now.


----------



## ray jay (Jul 3, 2012)

TC Molasses lowers PH. give it a bump and it should help.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 3, 2012)

Excellent Ray, just the info I was looking for!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 3, 2012)

:confused2: never knew that molasses was acidic, now I'll have to start being more vigilant...

+rep for ray jay 

Never even considered that, ty so much ray jay. now persunig the interwebs sounds like it can drop it almost 1-1.5 ph levels/points.


----------



## puasurfs (Jul 6, 2012)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Had to take a pic of the first PICK of the season!
> 
> AK 47 a few amber for the 4th!


 
:holysheep: "SWOON"!!!~


----------



## tcbud (Jul 9, 2012)

1.  AK47, lots of amber on the lower leaf, not so much on the buds.
2.  NL#5, no amber on her, this is the only plant I can't see any amber.

I am loving not having to worry about Frost/Freeze and Rain while these girls finish.  I can totally understand now the wonder of waiting for Amber and Joy of growing indoors.

*Puasurfs*, that AK was good for a nice racy daytime high.

I am now planning to take the AK second weekend in October.  I hope that will be long enough.  I have four friends gonna come up and participate in taking all nine AK in two days (I hope).  They are putting it down on the calendar and so am I.  One of the girls just wants to see how it's done and I am gonna put all of them to work trimming.
 :icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 9, 2012)

beautiful....just beautiful TC 

Have a good week. :ciao:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 9, 2012)

1. *NL#5*
2. The *Old Time Moonshine* LST. Growing faster, or looks like it, than anything else out there.
3. *Pre 2K Blueberry*
4. *Purple Diesel* on middle and left, right *NL#5*.
5. The Extended Garden. Added 5'x20'. This will let the girls get some air and me some room to walk around when they get larger.

I had a bit of a thrips problem. Nipped that in the bud with some stuff we had left from last year. Gave two sprays a week apart and whoosh, no more thrips so far. May to another spray twice more before they start to flower, we shall see.
 

We are having a heat wave right now. Temps over 100f daily and night time now steady in the 50-60f's. These are the overnight temps I have been waiting for. The garden grows best here with the 50f's to 60f's over night. I am expecting them to take off! We really have to lay on the water to those smaller pots (15 gal) as they dry out every day it seems. The others (45 gal smart pots) hold the moisture better and are still getting some water every day.

We extended the garden and the girls look so much happier. No place for rattlers to hide now either, I have had the cinder block removed. Nervous nelly is now wearing shoes outside now too and looking carefully where she steps.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 9, 2012)

Good idea wearing shoes, better safe than sorry! 45 gal smarts...those are some big babes there, you'll have monsters soon!! :ciao: and :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 9, 2012)

Your garden looks great TC. Please wear shoes...big boots up to your knees...sheesh, that would have scared me.

The girls seem very happy. More mojo.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 9, 2012)

rattlers!:shocked:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 9, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Your garden looks great TC. Please wear shoes...big boots up to your knees...sheesh, that would have scared me.
> 
> The girls seem very happy. More mojo.



*Rose*, the next night, I had a dream about the dang rattler biting me.  Woke with my poor lil heart pounding to beat the band!  While out taking the above pics yesterday, the husband says...."watch out for Rattlers" and dang it if I didn't almost jump!

Here is a pic for you all that I "stitched together" of a couple shots I took with the new camera.  This is taken at a pass at about 6000 feet, looking south.  The mountains to the left side are above the lake I fish. This rock was in the road on the downside of that pass, bout the size of a fridge.  Also a flower I cropped out of another photo.  This camera is the bomb!

*7g*, guess I told the rattler story in another thread.  We were making the garden larger, and well, found a rattler in a cinder block I had put a bucket on and dang if I hadnt been walking around the area for about 15 minutes watering.  When the addition allowed me to walk on the other side of the cinder block, that is when I saw it.  Nary a rattle was heard.  The husband got a shovel and killed the heck out of it.  Six or seven rattles, saved those, buried the head

Thanks for stopping in guys and gals. :icon_smile:


----------



## Irish (Jul 12, 2012)

rattlers, rocks, bass and bushes. oh my! ...

we've had same weather past couple weeks. finally back down in the low 90's. was over 100 five days straight, and high of 105. been having to stay vigilant on watering daily. we all need rain badly. i was out watering last evening and musta had fifty grasshoppers on one plant! i dusted heavily with sevin dust, and i hope it runs them off to other pastures. i can't say greener pastures cause everything that is green here is my pot. lol. everything else is crunchy brown...

i'm glad that you are getting to fish this summer again. i've been out several times in the spring to fish a few local bass tournaments with a bud that had to have a partner. i'm not that into bass fishing no more. i prefer to bluegill/crappie/perch fish. we both caught, (and released) 25 bass each in the 2-5 pound range. it will take a 6-7lb to win a tournament here. i floated my boat two nights ago and caught a mess for supper. if this heat ever breaks its on again... 

your garden is superb as usual...peace...


----------



## tcbud (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for stopping in *Irish*.  Way cool on the fishing for you.  Glad to hear someone is catching some fish.  I would love to put 12 in the boat that size!  I am lucky lately for 20 fingerlings and 1 big one so far.  

Some distressing news downstairs  .  The *NL#5 *developed bud rot on the second biggest bud.  Below find the pics.  We were planning on taking a few buds today anyway.  This will be ten weeks since I first saw signs of flowering.  The *NL#5* was the second to last to show signs of flower, so it is prolly at eight or nine weeks.  The *Snowcap* was the last to flower.  We have had the cooler on almost non stop the last few days/week.  That may be why the bud rot.  The *NL#5* seem to have the densest buds and I am not surprised it will be one to watch for rot  .  I wanted to leave them till last outside this fall, I hope I can still do that.

On a outdoor note, we are getting a lot of blown smoke from a fire south of us.  With the hot temps (105f yesterday) the threat of fires is HUGE.  One started sometime last night down river from us.  I hope they are getting it under control. From what I have seen so far on the TV, it is near the Highway, so should be quickly out.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 13, 2012)

This what we took yesterday.  All the most top of the plant pretty much, excepting the AK47, those tops were taken already.  The hardest buds are the NL#5, 87 NL, and the Purple Diesel.

I see the old Fart over there getting a morning buzz on.  Cough Cough.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Roddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Keep safe, hope the fires get taken care of quickly!! :ciao: my friend...nice buds!!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 15, 2012)

This week we trimmed the lower stalk and did our version of the "chicken leg".  We have trimmed the lower small branches off.  We have found the they just produce popcorn and I can do with out a bunch of popcorn in October.

We will also be starting the flowering nutes as the plants should be going into flower in about two weeks or so.

Soon this will not be so boring.  

1.  *Albert Walker*, size wise the star of the show.
2.  Again *Albert,* a top near the center.
3. * Urkel*. I am so freaking impressed, he/she may become my production plant next year.  She has many bud sites and sturdy formation.
4. * Pre 2K Blueberry*.
5. * Ak 47*


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2012)

That Urkle is a beauty TC... They all look happy, but that one is special.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 15, 2012)

*Rose*, I agree with you.  The Urkel is special.  I wondered what it would do alone in a pot.  I grew, I think 4 in one pot last year.  I really liked the smoke.

We took the Mom harvest today.  I think I have a defiinate bug problem down there.  The Moms will reveg, I hope.  Old Fart took them out and sprayed them.  I hope that does the trick.  We have some neem oil spray stuff that I got the other day.  Hope it does the trick.

This is what we got off the Mom's.  I think we took about half of the plants, the upper half....  .


----------



## tcbud (Jul 17, 2012)

So it is raining.  Not something we see much anymore here in the Summer.  When I was a kid, August was notorious for Thundershowers.  I can remember the rain coming down so hard that looking out Grandmas window was just a sheet of rain to see.

Went outside and fooled around with some of the settings on this new camera.  In particular the Cloudy/plant setting.  Seems the cloudy setting gives a bit of a orange look to the pics.  First two were taken in Standard setting and Plant.  The second two were Cloudy and Plant.  I am actually taking this camera more seriously and going past the basics in the manual.  In one year and a few months I will be taking pictures at one of the happiest days of my life, the day my daughter gets married!  I want to take some awesome pics of that special days as a gift to her and her partner.

1.  *Urkel* in the rain with pre 2K Blueberry to it's right.
2.  Mystery LST, who knows who ended up there.  Seems to look diferent than anyone else out there, possibly the *Snowcap*.
3.  Our version of Chicken Leg'n on the *AK47*.  Just took the lower branches off.
4.  The *Colorado Blue Berry* and the *Golden Goat*.  Put in last (first of June, I think)and def a few heads and shoulders behind the rest of the garden.  The *Golden Goat* reacted more to being hardened off and I think got a bit of a sunburn during the process, yet is is coming back now.

Because of the Rain here, no fishing, no gardening, playing with the camera and posting more pics of the girls.  Boring some of you, wait till they flower  . :icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 17, 2012)

glad to hear you're getting some rain your way. Help dampen those way to dry tree stands.

eace:

p.s. Your Urkel reminds me of Cousin It from the Addams Family...lol..., man she's a beaut. :aok:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 19, 2012)

Went out yesterday, with the camera and this is what I saw in the garden.  I am posting another pic in a separate thread in sick plants.  

This is showing the damage on the inner leaf, it is mostly showing up on the tips.  Total *black* tips, curled then crispy.  This showed up in one day!

Im thinking potassium or phosphorus  difficientcy.

Please let me know what you think guys.  This is showing up on like half of my girls.  Not on the AK47 at all or the two little plants or the AW.  So, it is on the NL#5, Urkel (shown here), Pre 2K BB, and the Purple Diesel.

We have had colder nights this last couple nights, dropping to 47f last night, kinda cold for this time of year.

I am feeding with FFGrow Big.  Twice weekly.  Was planning on adding flower nutes this weekend.  Have stopped the Molasses over two weeks ago. This is creepy looking, that one leaf, dead in the center.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 22, 2012)

Lazy Summer days here at the ranch.  Plants growing, grass brown, bugs a hatching.

1.  A* Praying Mantis nest*.  You know how you are standing in the line at the store and there are a lot of items right up next to the register?  Those are called impulse items.  Here is my impulse item purchase from the hydro store while picking up our flower nutes.  It is supposed to put out 100-200 baby praying mantis.  I hope some live to eat grasshoppa's and such in the garden.
2.  *Albert Walker*, our largest by height and width, beyond the *Ak47* all lined up like the good girls they are.  Talk about forming bud sites, these plants are covered with them.
3.  The youngest *Colorado Blueberry* and the *Golden Goat* (on right).
4.  The *Old Time Moonshine*, such a different structure than the other plants in the garden.
5.  *Purple Diesel*.  Also putting on lots of bud sites.

We are now feeding the girls some bloom nutes.  Old Age Bloom in liquid form.  Nice dark brown organic food for them.  We also picked up some Open Sesame and Beasty Bloom.  I have used the Open Sesame along with the Cha Ching by FF but have never put the Beasty Bloom in the mix.  So this year we add Beasty Bloom and see what the difference will be.  The Hydro guy says it will plump up the size of the blooms.  So the schedule now is Old Age Bloom once a week, full dose.  Then the Open Sesame once a week for three weeks, then on to the Beasty Bloom for three weeks or so, then to the Cha Ching for the finish (continuing with the Old Age Bloom throughout).  I know they are not all organic, but we will use them anyway.  I think some are of the three, but do not remember which ones were.

The damage mentioned in the above post seems to have stopped.  Don't know why.  I want to thank you all who posted in my "Trouble in Paradise" thread.  Again, thank you.
:icon_smile:


----------



## moaky (Jul 28, 2012)

i love your impulse buy.  i would be sold on the mantis's too.  that age old bloom seems like a great product.  it really feeds the benificial oraganisms and benifits the plant with the micro's.  you know that some of that benifits is lost using FF's line though.  seems as though it hasn't slowed anything down though.  plants look great.  can't wait to see that urkle flower and hear the smoke report.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice greenery TCB! Good luck with the mantis'. You couldve just visited me and taken home several for free. I have them all over the place.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 29, 2012)

*Moaky*, what do you mean "benefits is lost using FF line"?  Are you saying the FF line somehow negates the benefits of the Age Old Bloom?  I am curious, I know some of FF is not organic, as I said "couldnt rember which" were non organic.  But to say the benefits were lost?  Is one gonna effect the other?

*Bomb*, dang fine to see you looking in on our outdoor.  Took a look at your sig thread.  Love those colored trichs.  I have seen those on the Purple Diesel this year on the Mother plant we had.  I think the most I have ever seen tho were a few years back, a Purp I grew, the Amethyst was also heavy with them.  Good to see you.

Look for an update here soon.  Boring as the veg state is, they are actually doing their stretch out there and the AK47 are looking to be starting the pistil clustering of flower!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 30, 2012)

Yup, the stretch starts here!  They look to be packing on the budsites.  The AK is gonna need some massive staking/tying.  Some of the AK 47 and three of the Old Time Moonshine are both in/super close to flower in my book.  All of the girls are stretching now, some more than others.

1.  The *Albert Walker*, largest plant in the garden.  Very impressed with this plant.
2.  An *AK47* flower, would you call that in flower?
3.  Grasshopper
4.  The *Old Time Moonshine*.  Looking structure wise very like the DJ Shorts Blueberry I ran a few years back.  Gonna be some nice long kolas right there.
5.  The *Pre 2K Blueberry*, smallest in the garden (seems to get bigger every night) besides the late Golden Goat.

The Girls are now getting Age Old Bloom ferts once a week and a taste of Open Sesame with some Grow Big mixed in once a week.
:icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 2, 2012)

:ciao:  

:48:


Say Hello to Old fart


----------



## tcbud (Aug 3, 2012)

Yo Bud, Old Fart turned 60 yesterday!
Wave!
104f here today.
Update pending.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday old Fart!!!! And many more.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 5, 2012)

Above says it.

The* Ak47* in the smaller pots are smaller plants.  The *AK47* in the larger Smart Pots are about the same in size.

It is easier to walk through the garden this year.  The* Old Time Moonshine* are more sleek and upward growing than the* Grand Queen Purple* from last year.  The *Albert Walker* (front right) is about the same as the mystery plant from last year in the corner.

I think the difference is due to the cooler overall temps overnight in May and June of this year.  It was cooler longer last year early May and June, but the overnight temps were cooler longer this year, later into June.

Below find *2011 left* and *2012 left.*

A more complete Update will be upcoming.  I was not happy with the pics from this mornings group.


----------



## juniorgrower (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice looking plants TC.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 6, 2012)

Long hot days, cool evenings.  Such is summer in the mountains of California.  

The girls are now about half in flower.  The *Ak47* and the *Old Time Moonshine *are both officially in flower and we will be counting them from August 5th for "flowering times" now.  The *Albert Walker* is pretty close also.

1. * Old Time Moonshine*, looking like she is gonna throw some nice long kolas.
2.  The *Golden Goat*, putting on height every day, or I should say night.
3.  The dark green of the* NL#5* is beautiful.
4.  The *Urkel* looking good, lots of bud sites growing still there.
5.  The *Purple Diesel*, looking sturdy and close to officially flowering.

We will be finishing the staking this week.
:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2012)

Man, those look nice. Beautiful.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you Rose.  We count our blessings around here and here is part of them.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 12, 2012)

Fires plague the North East side of Northern California these days.  A huge one is burning over in the Lassen National Forest and another North East of it.  Yesterday the smoke arrived here, the wind has blown it away today.  Below find a picture of a smokey sunset from the garden.  I am playing with the new camera and enjoying it.

The garden is going into flower nicely.  All the strains are Officially in flower now excepting the LST (I think *Snowcap*) and the *Golden Goat* (still so small yet).  The *Old Time Moonshine* flowers are the largest, so I put one up in the bud picture of the month contest.  I sure like the one you all chose this month, those trich covered leaves NV has there are Awesome!

1.  The LST *Snowcap*, still shooting up for the stretch.
2.  The *AK 47*, some a little farther along (by days only).
3.  *AK 47* First trichs I have seen in a pic (taken with the point and shoot in macro).
4.  The sweet *Golden Goat*.  She was moved to the entrance of the garden last night due to the staking that is gonna happen soon.
5.  A Smokey Sunset here at the ranch.

We are currently having a heat wave here.  106 yesterday and a degree or so lower forecast today.  We are keeping the girls very wet and spraying them down in the evening.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 22, 2012)

Been hot and lazy around here this last week. Temps in the hundreds until yesterday and we enjoyed 98f. Went to the Coast over the weekend, and it was like 40 degrees different!

I have been comparing last years pics to this years pics and I believe last year the garden was more....how do I say this...lush, large, green, crowded? Yep, all of those. I am in no way complaining, just observing.

Due to the plants looking like they are going into the fade early, (the AK anyway) I have included some Grow Big when feeding. The only girl out there not in flower now is the Golden Goat. I have a feeling we will be wheeling that plant into the house to finish this fall. That is totally okay with me from what NV says is gonna come from her.

Taking pics of some flowers for you. :icon_smile: 

1.* Old Time Moonshine *the plant
2. *Old Time Moonshine *the bud
3. *Y2K Blueberry*
4. *AK47*, showing trichs
5. The* Snow Cap*, Mystery LST, I remember why I kill/hate grasshoppers now, one sheered off a whole top of one of these stalks. Like a freaking chainsaw!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 22, 2012)

:yay::woohoo::yay: You are a pro *TC*, indeed :cool2:


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 22, 2012)

Beautiful!!! :aok:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 22, 2012)

tcbud . . . I want you to be my landscaper . . . .


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2012)

Whats the smell like in ya yard Girl?..Plants are banging


:48:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 22, 2012)

*Thanks all you guys....

4u*, the aroma has not hit yet.  I only see trichs on a couple.  That Purple Diesel has shown some trichs now, keep a look out when yours go to flower.  They are the second or third to show trichs.  A month from now, the cooler is gonna pull in that heavy aroma and Im gonna try harder for a BPOM.  Watch out!


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 22, 2012)

. . . the women are the ones ya hafta look out for  . . . .


----------



## tcbud (Aug 22, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> . . . the women are the ones ya hafta look out for  . . . .



hummmm....Dan, did you know I am one of those?  Women?


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 22, 2012)

ahemm hemmmm  . . . . . no?? 

EDIT: yes, of course I did


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2012)

:lama:  go get M girl


:48:


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Aug 25, 2012)

tcbud said:
			
		

> This week we trimmed the lower stalk and did our version of the "chicken leg".  We have trimmed the lower small branches off.  We have found the they just produce popcorn and I can do with out a bunch of popcorn in October.
> 
> We will also be starting the flowering nutes as the plants should be going into flower in about two weeks or so.
> 
> ...


 

tc :ciao:

 GREAT LOOKING LINE UP... ALBERT WALKER!!!!!! i miss AW good to see its still floating around . and i love the akward storyline to Albert Walker.. got to love a good pot story tho  ... i always loved the candy corn flavor Albert Walker puts out... my fav Albert Walker story to date (you can google this too) is that Albert Walker was a guy who stol indenties from the net and killed the people whose identy he stole hahaha... but i believe the story it named after a bass palyer in a reggae band and was passed at a concert.  

Aloha tc :ciao:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello Friends!

I enjoy updating the journal much more now that we are seeing some of the girls show off their flowers.

1. * Golden Goat*, now Officially in Flower!
2.  *Golden Goat*, proof of it's maturity.
3. * Old Time Moonshine*, outshining all the flowers in the garden for bulking up quickly.
4.  The Mystery LST (probably the *Snow Cap*), is a lesson in check and double check your list and tags while cloning.
5.  The *AK47 *with a friend.  It didn't dawn on me until I started downloading these that this little fiend could have been laying eggs on my buds!  

To the South of us now there is a fire.  We have had some smoke from it for about five days.  The fires to the East of us are about 50% contained.  Contained does not mean out, it means firefighters have established a fire line around the fire.  It can still burn and also jump the fire line.

I enjoy hearing from each and every one of you.  Thank you all for stopping by and commenting or just enjoying.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 26, 2012)

i am just enjoying. A lot. thanks for the update.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 28, 2012)

Okay, like I said, I love taking pics of buds.  :icon_smile:  

1.  This last night, I first notice the *Purple Diesel *showing some purple for the first times on the Calixes.  This one is gonna be a beauty when that cool weather comes along next month.
2.  *Old Time Moonshine*.  Still outshines them all.
3.  Shades of Green. An overview of some of the different plants we have here.  Closest Right *Urkel*, close left *Y2K Blueberry*,  Middle *Ak47*, back right *Old Time Moonshine*, back left *long kola* *Snow Cap*, back Middle more* Ak 47*.
4.  These are the buggers that can sheer a leaf or top off of a plant over night. They will eat part but leave the rest hanging.
5.  I took this over at Trinidad Head in Humboldt County.  I just liked it.  Could be called Stand Your Ground.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2012)

DAm Hoppers:hitchair:


----------



## Iron Emmett (Aug 28, 2012)

As always TC your ladies look amazing, that moonshine is really packing it on.


Looks like your little hopper was on the verge of full blown locustism (I dont think thats a word)


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 28, 2012)

Garden is looking beautiful TC :aok:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 29, 2012)

*Not a Weekly Update*

Since we turned the page, I had to put some color up.

1.  *Urkel*
2.  *AK 47*
3.  *Pre Y2K Blueberry*
4.  *Old Time Moonshine*
5.  *Dragonfly*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice color...may I add some more for ya 

:heart:


take care and be safe


edit.....That is a great shot of the Dragon Fly


----------



## tastyness (Aug 29, 2012)

Sweet
I can't wait till my girls start to look something like that.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 29, 2012)

*Awesome 4u, Thank you so much!
*
*And thank you too Tasty, always nice to hear from you.*


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 29, 2012)

beautiful plants . . . and really nice photography too, tc :48:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 2, 2012)

September, always a surprise when it shows up and always much awaited.  Overnight temps dropped to 46f a couple nights ago, and are now hovering at the high 40's to low 50's.  This is already starting to bring out some color in the Purple Diesel, or it is strain related.  I am guessing strain related.  The first two pictures below are the Purple Diesel, you can see in the first one the calix starting to go purple.  I love this girl.  We also had some damage to that plant, some kind of bird (a large one) knocked over a bucket and broke a pretty good size branch off of one of the PD plants.

1.  *Purple Diesel*
2.  *Purple Diesel* Kola
3. * Ak 47*, some are big, some are smaller, all are crazy full.
4.  *NorthernLights #5*
5.  *Old Time Moonshine*.

Enjoying the cooler weather, low nineties all last week.

Thanks guys for commenting and following this journal.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2012)

What lovely shots TC. The first one is a beauty. They all are. Fun time of year.

Nice spider dahlias too 4U.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 2, 2012)

Yummy-  looks quite tasty.

My girls are starting to get the sugar coated frosting on the tops.  Looks so sparkly in my tent.  

Happy September!


----------



## Irish (Sep 2, 2012)

hi tc. very pretty girls. your flowering ahead of me again i see. some of my girls just started a week ago. i have one i made last season that is super fast finisher is sour d moonshine x pure afghan. it is one that won bpotm late last year.  

biggest girl going here od is benny's pink mama. she is a big tree in the ground. 

we had alot of grasshoppers this year munching on everything. i ran them out with sevin dust all around my areas. they make fast work of wrecking an mj plant...

hope you have a great finish. look forward to watching the remainder of the od season. (almost time to start up my indoor now. shooting for next week)...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 2, 2012)

:ciao:  *tcbud*


I sure hope my Purple Diesel looks like yours...your very insperational too me girl....


----------



## Roddy (Sep 3, 2012)

:ciao: TC...keep up the great work!!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 3, 2012)

So nice to see all of you.

*Irish,* we got hit with more of the "locust" type grass hoppers this year.  Like the one on the last page.  I actually had one sheer off a bud on one of the plants.  Glad to hear that Benny is holding his end on outdoor this year, I have not been following his outdoor over at...BB?  This summer, I have spent less time than usual on the computer watching peoples grows due to the husband being home.  I have seen some of his journals over at Cannetics though.

*Rose*, *Tasty*, *4u* (who inspires me with his neatness and awesome ladies), and *Roddy*, thanks for dropping in and saying hey!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 10, 2012)

We have a fire near us, thirty miles away.  The smoke is not as bad as it could be with the wind blowing more to the north than east toward us.  Sometimes the wind does shift, and it is close the windows and stay inside time.

The girls have white specks on them from the ash from the fire.  My truck is covered with it.

1. *AK 47*
2. The *Golden Goat*, the stems/branches on this plant are the sturdiest in the garden IMO.
3.  *NorthernLights 5,* you can see the effect of the smoke in the lighting on this bud.
4. *Old Time Moonshine*, by the time they are finished, all the shade leaves are gonna be gone.
5.  *Purple Diesel*


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 10, 2012)

Super Nice TC!   I really like the Purple Diesel,  but they all look fantastic!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2012)

:stoned:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 10, 2012)

NICE :cool2:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 16, 2012)

Three short weeks and we will be taking down our first Plant!  We looked at them today with the loop.  We found the *Purple Diesel, Albert Walker and Snow Cap* with the most amber trichs.  Not a lot, but they are there.  This may cause us to rethink the order of the take down.  As Girls will be Girls and they will dictate their own order.  We did also find a few of the the *AK47*, who flowered first, to have a few amber also, just not as much.

1.  The *Golden Goat*, looking frosty, if I do say.  Still in line to be taken last.
2.  The *Old Time Moonshine* bud.  Getting absolutely Bulky!
3.  The *Old Time Moonshine* plant.  Every branch became a bud.
4.  The *Snow Cap* bud.  I like the aroma of her best.
5.  *Snow Cap* the Plant.  Due to the LST, I have huge kolas.  

The feeding schedule is ChaChing by Fox Farms and Molasses every 5 days.  We are seeing quite a bit of fade. The purpling from the cooler temps is not happening as we are staying above 45-50 degrees overnight.

Rain it is not forecast until the last weekend of the month.  There is the possible shower on next Tuesday, but we will not cover them for just a shower.

It is pucker time for all of us Outdoor Growers!  Don't forget to breath.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 17, 2012)

Lets turn the page on this grow journal.

The Old Fart went out last evening and took these.  He does a good job.  Sure has been nice having him around this summer.  This is the first summer in 12 years that we have both been home. I sure have enjoyed it.

1. *AK 47*
2. *Old Time Moonshine*.  Wonder what a plant from seed would look like.
3. *Purple Diesel*.  Getting red hairs and purple calix'es
4. *Snow Cap*.
5. *Snow Cap*, I think.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 17, 2012)

:stoned: Your garden always amazes me *TC*. Great job to you, and the old fart. Inspirational as always!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 22, 2012)

Garden is beginning to really fade.  Leaves yellowing and drying up.  We are still feeding ChaChing and BeastyBloom.

1.  *Albert Walker*, A star in the firmament of our garden!
2.  *Urkel*, the Cats Meow!
3.  *Snow Cap*, totally Cool!
4.  *Old Time Moonshine*, bulking up like nobody's business!
5.  *Purple Diesel*, looking like the Purple People Eater!

*I want to thank Nvthis one more time for the outstanding assistance to bring this grow to you.*

The *OTM* by my humble calculation will be nine weeks on the 28th!

Lowest overnight temps now mid 40's.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2012)

very nice girl....I started Harvest here in Seattle

:yay:


----------



## gourmet (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice buds.  Great job.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 22, 2012)

Great looking plants TC! I always remember Snocap, it was the first strain I grew indoors many years ago.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 22, 2012)

More stunning pics and stunning bud.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey TC, that snow cap is a beauty! I love the sage green leaves and lavender bloom. Wow.

The OTM is ridiculously huge. Lovely as always.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 30, 2012)

As September draws to a close, all of us Outdoor Growers are breathing sighs of relief and holding our breath at the same time.  I have never seen my Old Fart so jumpy with every little sound at night.  When the neighbors dogs start barking, he is at the window with a flashlight.  We do have new neighbors below us and I am pretty sure they were the people walking their dog up on the road that the Old Fart saw checking out our yard.  Ah well, we start harvest this coming weekend, or Friday.  The OTM are coming down first, as they have been in flower longest and are 100% cloudy according to the Old Fart.

Here we have:

1.  *AK47*, scheduled for 10/12 to come down over that weekend.
2. * Albert Walker*, putting on some of the bigger Kola's in the garden.
3.  *Pre 2 K Blueberry*
4.  The *Golden Goat*, at about 6 weeks.
5.  The *Old Time Moonshine,* a classic look at a fox tail.
6. * Purple Diesel*, leaves purpling a little from the cold.
7.  *Snow Cap*, looking amber on the outer shade leaf.
8.  *Urkel*, such a hard bud.
9. * NL #5*, Looking sweet, loosing a lot of big shade leaves to the fade.  The other NL, in the corner is putting out buds that are almost as big as a soda can!

*4u*, looking awesome up there!
*Ston*, your Satori is Magnificent!


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 30, 2012)

omg tc, that is just gorgeous . . . the menu selection is off the charts, the pics belong in a book on cannabis . . . just really top notch, there's gotta be at least 3 bpotms there, I am very impressed you got it all goin on girl :48:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you *Dan*, just read the man was outside your place.  Glad to hear they left and you can relax now.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2012)

Dam Girl.....Mine aint as nice as yours....I see many BPOTM  comeing from your garden this year...Happy Harvesting...and slide this to Hubby:48:


----------



## tastyness (Sep 30, 2012)

Definitely BPOTM worthy.

can someone explain the term "foxtailing"
I see you've mentioned it for the OldTime Moonshine bud above and I see the term in different place on the forum.
Is it a good thing?


----------



## tcbud (Oct 1, 2012)

*Tasty*, IMO the Fox Tailing is neither good or bad.  It has shown up here because the weather got warmer I think. The calix's start to grow again, making more in one spot (here the top shows, but I have more all over the bud) kinda like extra growth where you don't need it. The buds just don't look as good and in the correct bud looking formation with the foxtails.  A couple clips and voila a well manicured bud is looking good.  Some take them off just because it is easier to trim by not getting each and every area around the fox tail and not the tail it's self.  It is pretty much a matter of how you want the buds to look.  I hope that answered the question.  The growth looks kinda like a foxtail from a weed, I guess, as to why the actual word used is "foxtail".  I will post some more pics of them off the plant as soon as they come down, very soon, a matter of days even.

*Thanks for all the compliments guys and gals, always a pleasure to hear*.  No one else ever sees these buds except online and it is nice to share them here.


----------



## tastyness (Oct 1, 2012)

*TC-*
Thanks for the explanation.  I think my "max-autos" are doing that.   Just thought it was the way they grew.  There seem to be empty pod like  calyxes at the junction of the main stem and the branch.  

Just reminds me how much I still have to learn.  I'll wait for pictures.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 3, 2012)

Your ladies are looking real good.....love the color!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 4, 2012)

We started harvest today.

Took down an Old Time Moonshine.  Because of the fox tailing, the buds were a little airy.  The tops not so bad, lower buds on the branches worse.  Then, both of us started to notice immature seeds!  Looks like maybe two week along seeds.

I just came in from checking the rest of the OTM.  Of the four, looks like all are seeded.  I checked the AK47 next to them and find no seeds.  I am thinking hermi in there somewhere.  On plant #3 I found the least seeds on the bud I looked at, and they were way more immature also.
So, the moral to the story is, take the freaking plant when it hits eight weeks (my moral anyway).

This has been the longest Indian Summer weather I have seen since I started growing on this scale.  I thought the fox tailing was from the warmer temps, but alas maybe it was brought on by the pollen.  I don't know, I will keep an eye on the other plants near where they were.  We have taken all four down and in that way stop anymore maturing of the seeds.

On the upside, I did take a good look at a lot of the individual plants near the OTM and I am seeing some amber and pretty much all cloudy.

Have a nice evening peeps.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 7, 2012)

*Hello October!*

1.  *AK47*, looking nice, small amount of Amber.  Scheduled to come down next weekend.
2.  *Albert Walker*, looking heavy on the upper Kola's.  This is a smaller lower bud.
3.  The *Pre 2k Blueberry*, one sweet plant.
4.  The *NL#5,* taken without a flash.  The rest of the pics are with a flash.
5.  The *Purple Diesel*.  I smoked some from a broken branch last night and watched Dark Shadows, that brought the seventies back to life for me!

The Old Fart says.....
the Purple Diesel are farthest along amber with the Urkel and Albert Walker in a tie for second most amber.  Looks like per my calendar the AK turn 9 weeks this Saturday.  All others are 8 weeks this next weekend, excepting the Golden Goat that turns 8 on the 25th.

Thanks for looking in guys.


----------



## Irish (Oct 8, 2012)

you're purple diesel sure is a looker. bummer the otm did'nt behave.(glad it was'nt mine). hehe. seems we were ahead of you on harvest. i've been bringing stuff in daily past two weeks. most plants were a lb+ change. everyone is happy again for a change...awesome bud pics tc. keep on rocking!!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks *Irish*, nice to see you here.  I wouldn't wish seeds on anyone, glad it wasn't you too.  We start taking the Purple Diesel in about half an hour.  She is showing lots of amber and we need to get some of these girls down.  She was funny, one plant had kola's at least a third bigger than the other plant.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Oct 8, 2012)

beautiful harvest colors tc . . . would love to be at that picnic !!


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 8, 2012)

In full thrash mode here too! Budrot on one, PM on another. Things are going good, but tons more work in the near future! Congrats on the harvesting! Green mojo!!! :48:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 9, 2012)

:icon_smile: I'm loving the way your ladies have so much color, Hoping to have some seeds like that good good you have over there.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 9, 2012)

Beautiful bpotm, tc. Congrats!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2012)

Dam I hope my Purple diesel looks half as good as yours girl...well done


----------



## tcbud (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you guys for all the kind words.

And I just posted a thread thanking you all for the BPOM win.  Thank you again, couldn't have done it with out you all.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 9, 2012)

Most excellent farming tc, and your BPOTM is a delight. Keep em green. 

Peace


----------



## tcbud (Oct 10, 2012)

Started on the Purple Diesel.  First PD plant down, second plant in the works.  We are looking at all cloudy and a lot of purple trichs, some amber too, maybe 5%.

*Both of these Purple Diesel.*

No bud rot yet.  Not a bit, fingers crossed.  The AK47 seems a lot harder bud wise than last year.  I love trimming the rock hard buds.  So much easier than the airy stuff.

I was saying yesterday, I would for sure grow this PD again.  Looks like around half a pound a plant, and the buds are easy to trim.

Got to get back to it.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 10, 2012)

MY GAWD! Wow TC. That is gorgeous! Keep it up! Who bred the PD? Is it available in seed or clone only?


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome grow!


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice looking buds TC!!   Love the purple colored buds!!


----------



## Roddy (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice colors, looking tasty! :aok: my friend!!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks tastey!


----------



## Locked (Oct 14, 2012)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Looks tastey!




I just seen a ghost....how the helll are ya bro? Long time no see.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow, i just saw your Oct entry. Absolutely stunning. I love that color. Can't wait for a smoke report.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 16, 2012)

It got cooler then now it is warmer.  62f over night here, amazing!

The colors of fall are really showing around here including the garden.

1.  *AK47*, yellowed to almost white in some of the leaf.
2.  The *Blueberry*, the star in the garden for color.
3.  The *NL#5*.  I love this.
4.  *Urkel*, rock hard, tight and sexy.
5. * Snowcap*.  Amazing how she is looking different from day to day almost.  Changing color to fit the fall.

Spending the day trimming.  Wondering if we will get it in before the bud rot starts.  I saw the first fog yesterday morning.  But, how can it fog at 62f?

Thank you all for looking in and cheering me on.  *Ston*.....that was a AWESOMELY big bud you got there in the BPOM.

Welcome back* Mental*, good to see you again!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 16, 2012)

Very purdy TC....  luvin the colors...


----------



## tcbud (Oct 23, 2012)

1.  *Snow Cap* down, and done.  The most amazing aroma, one that would wake you from a deep sleep, it did me anyway.
2.  *Snow Cap* threw some nice big buds, seems the LST always does that.
3. * Blueberry* before the trim.  The trichs actually have the blue in them.
4.  A colorful *Blueberry* top. Rock hard buds here.  Near the firmest I have ever trimmed.  Very like the 87NL from last year.
5.  *Albert Walker*, some long kola's.  I love the aroma off of this one.  Kinda a lemony idea comes into your nostril, .... I don't know, words are hard to put to it.  I will think on it some.

Harvest is going along at a more kicked back rate now.  We have had some really wet cold weather the last couple days. We brought the plants that were not in smart pots inside.  The popcorn plants got left outside, covered.  I noted the AK47 seems to be still hardening up the larger buds called popcorn.  We will get back to those later. We are gonna put half of AW back outside in a couple days to see if those buds that are airy will firm up in the next week.   I am impressed with Albert, seeing the most amber on it than anything else I have trimmed yet.  Have been smoking some scissor hash and like the AK best so far.

Take it easy all, back to it, lunch is over.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 23, 2012)

Mmm... way to make my drool on my keyboard! I hope you enjoy every last gram of that stuff!


----------



## tcbud (Nov 11, 2012)

Last plant, Golden Goat, hit the screen yesterday.  This has been the longest we have ever had for harvest.  With the weather and two out of town trips, we have gone to the 12 week point on one of the AK47 and hit ten weeks for the Golden Goat and some of the others!

So far, I like the Snow Cap and the Albert Walker the best for my kind of a few hits at night high.  The AK47 taken first was an excellent overall daytime high.  I am looking forward to tasting the last of the AK that went 12 weeks versus the 9 week plants.

Below find my last pics for this Summers My Old Fart Grow.  We still have some work to do in the trimming department, the Old Time Moonshines are dry but bagged and waiting to see what we can salvage from them.  The popcorn is hanging downstairs on the cut plants.  Smoke report soon on a few of them.

Thanks for following along everyone.  Sure was a great summer to grow here.

Both pics *Golden Goat.*


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2012)

TCbud,,,Thats just pure porn. Im drooling.


----------



## Locked (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice job tc....Glad to hear the AW is a keeper.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 11, 2012)

Rose, here is Albert and a pic of the rest of them.

1. Albert Walker, as I trimmed it, it glowed an orangish color.  Almost florescent.
2. AK47.
3. Northern Lights #5
4. Blueberry
5. Snow Cap

Pretty much all look the same.  The AK47 has smaller buds.  The NL5 larger buds.  Best Aroma is Snow Cap and Albert Walker.


----------



## Mainebud (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow! Great job! Mind if I ask a newb question? I am starting my first grow am considering a closer that will produce similar results to yours. Meaning it will produce rooted clones in no medium. Then you just bury the roots? This causes no damage to them? Thanks


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 18, 2013)

that looks like a really tasty


----------



## tcbud (Jan 18, 2013)

Mainbud, yes you put the clones roots in soil, or for hydro something else (as in I don't know anything about hydro).

Thank you skullcandy and all the rest of you who have followed along with last seasons grow.

We will be starting this next season grow pretty soon (next month or so).  We have some ideas of running clones and feminized seed plants.  Always exciting thinking about what could/will be.

Look forward to next seasons show soon, and with that we bid you a great day as we close this journal.  Thanks again for following our grow.


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ill take a bong hit of 2012 outdoor satori to that! :bong:


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 19, 2013)

TC, those buds are beautifully manicured and sexy as all get out


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice Job. Yummy


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jan 30, 2013)

WOW tcbud . . . I've been nothing but impressed every time I peek in here to see what you're up to 

I mean cmon . . . a gourmet genetics list, tons of pictures that were both technically and artistically superior, start-to-finish documentation over more than 6 months, thoughtful comments throughout . . . really top notch - thank you for sharing it with us all :heart: . . . I'll show up at your party anytime !!!


----------



## Mainebud (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks tic!


----------

